

Average data from 100 random high ranking blog posts - siliconbeach
http://blogpros.com/blog/2014/05/makes-perfect-blog-post-infographic

======
minimaxir
100 blog posts is not even a remotely sufficiently large sample size for such
an analysis, _especially_ since metrics on from different types of blog posts
can cause things to be skewed heavily. You'd need 1,000 minimum from the same
type of blog post to reduce the bias.

Even worse, the article asserts that the correlation between # of text/images
in an article is the cause of an article's success, which isn't statistically
proven from the post.

------
pushplay
Now all I have to do is write a blog post with 9.96 links and 5% of a video
and wait for the ad money to start rolling in.

